
Cryptocat rejected by Apple - zorked
https://twitter.com/kaepora/status/416692818959024128
======
atmosx
Sure, because apparently it's experimental. Owning an iPhone for 4 years, I
bought an android device and the first thing I notice is that half the apps I
use are very unstable. The quality of the software is way behind the iOS.

Link:
[https://github.com/cryptocat/cryptocat/issues/542](https://github.com/cryptocat/cryptocat/issues/542)

~~~
bitsteak
That's a pretty amazing hyperbole from kaepora (twitter description of
incident vs actual e-mail response from Apple). And later, Apple accepted the
fix:
[https://github.com/cryptocat/cryptocat/issues/542#issuecomme...](https://github.com/cryptocat/cryptocat/issues/542#issuecomment-30551640)

Kaepora is so full of himself, I'm not sure how anyone takes what he says or
the apps he writes seriously. Glad that people are putting stock in more
consistent developers these days
([http://tobtu.com/decryptocat.php](http://tobtu.com/decryptocat.php)).

------
DavideNL
Well, in my opinion the real problem here is Apples lack of transparency. It's
totally fine if they block an App, but at least they should be open about it
and communicate to the world why/what the reasons are.

As we've seen in recent news events, when agencies/companies are not
transparent, what happens is: corruption. Bad things happen when people are
prevented from seeing what's going on behind the curtains.

